# Axolotl- Anyone keep these in wales?



## Plantyblk (Nov 19, 2012)

I have been looking into ideas for my old fish tank and I came across a really cool and interesting amphibian called a axolotl. I have been looking into keeping and caring for them and they look easy to keep after they are in the adult stage and I really want one Do anyone have any for sale ? that a beginner could look after? I have been looking into the worm breeding.

Please reply or comment if you know whats best or ideas for them


----------



## Wolfenrook (Jul 2, 2010)

A chap called Ian keeps and breeds Axolotls, and lives in S Wales. I'll give him a poke to pop and say hi.

Ade


----------



## Plantyblk (Nov 19, 2012)

thank you that would be awesome


----------



## Wolfenrook (Jul 2, 2010)

No worries, he's a part of the BAKS committee so I dropped him a PM on the BAKS site.

Also I recommend joining caudata.org which specialises in discussing caudates, including axolotls. 

Beyon that, a 3 foot tank is a good idea. When I kept them I kept them on play sand as if they swallow it it can pass straight through their gut, with a big filter that didn't create a lot of circulation as they're not too keen on a lot of water flow. I wont give more advice than this though as my wife killed ours through overfeeding combined with not nearly enough water changes...

Ade


----------



## ChazzieJo (Jun 14, 2012)

I second what Wolfenrock says, the bigger tank the better as these animals average at around 9" but can get to sizes of up to 12"! My tank is roughly 3foot although I may look at upgrading once they're bigger. All you'll need is a good quality filter, I use a U2 (they're very messy animals!) some sand, places for them to hide (avoid live plants as they tend to dig them up). You'll need to look at doing weekly water changes. With food mine are primarily on live earthworms, but they also get regular bloodworm, amphib cubes and various insects. I feed every other day. Be aware that they need to be kept at temperatures of roughly 17c - 20c, anything higher than 24c can cause them health problems which can result in death. In the summer I keep temperatures down with freezing tank water in large water bottles and floating them in the tank, during the winter I have no problems and my water generally stays at around 18c. You can keep axolotls together, mine have lived happily together, although whilst they're young they can mistake eachother for food (their limbs do grow back but obviously it's something you want to avoid) whilst I've never had this problem, with regular feeding you should be absolutely fine! They're very easy to look after and I love watching/feeding mine, everyone who sees them thinks they're unusual, much better than fish imo!
:2thumb:


----------



## Wolfenrook (Jul 2, 2010)

I will say one thing about axolotls liveing together, they ARE canibals. If they can fit a tank mate in their mouths they will. We started out with 3, all a very similar size but the wild colour one was a tiny tiny bit bigger, it ate both it's tank mates. One it devoured completely, the other we walked into the room to find it half way down it's throat and quite dead. So matching size is quite important when you buy.  Their mouth and appetite is nearly as large as they are... lol

Oh and they love toys. I even heard of one guy who gave his axolotl a pingpong ball to play with... lol

Ade


----------



## Plantyblk (Nov 19, 2012)

I got a new 3ft tank and a filter and I just need a axolotl now anyone got one for sale


----------



## Plantyblk (Nov 19, 2012)

got 2 now  Nice to see them enjoy bloodworms like how I love strawberry laces


----------



## Goobs (Nov 20, 2010)

As you got your Lotls about 10 days after your tank i'm guessing you haven't cycled the filter? If you haven't you've made it very difficult for yourself as fishless/axolotl-less cycling is so much easier.


----------



## Plantyblk (Nov 19, 2012)

i have them in a tub when I cycle the tank


----------



## Goobs (Nov 20, 2010)

Plantyblk said:


> i have them in a tub when I cycle the tank


:2thumb: well done, nice one :2thumb:


----------

